# whatever u do dont mention water around a ringwraith!



## ravenbrand (Jan 13, 2003)

Why are the Nazgul afraid of water?
Tolkien never fully explained this concept so I want your ideas on this people!Perhaps we can have a vote on the best idea when we get more input


----------



## Mablung (Jan 13, 2003)

They need their cloaks and their blades to fully interact in this world. If they are lost they must go back to Sauron to be reformed. They dislike water because it can easily part them from these things.


----------



## Nardil (Jan 13, 2003)

Where does it say they are afraid of water?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 14, 2003)

> _From UT: The Hunt for the Ring_
> My father nowhere explained the Ringwraiths' fear of water. In the account just cited it is made a chief motive in Sauron's assault on Osgiliath, and it reappears in detailed notes on the movements of the Black Riders in the Shire: thus of the Rider (who was in fact Khamûl of Dol Guldur) seen on the far side of Bucklbery Ferry just after the Hobbits had crossed it is said that 'he was well aware that the Ring had crossed the River; but the river was a barrier to his sense of its movement', and that the Nazgûl would not touch the 'Elvish' waters of Baranduin. But it is not made clear how they crossed other rivers that lay in their path, such as the Greyflood, where there was only 'a dangerous ford formed by the ruins of the bridge'. My father did indeed note that the idea was difficult to disdain.


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 15, 2003)

People who have read the Silmarillion will know that the power of Ulmo runs through all water in the world. All of the servants of Melkor shunned water, and therefore I assume it is safe to say that the servants of Sauron would also dislike it.


----------



## Tuor (Jan 16, 2003)

I never thought of that... Guess i'll have to read the silmarillion again. yeah, evil creatures, esp. witches, are often said to be unable or have difficulty in crossing running water. very common in folktale, rather less so in fantasy, i think...


----------



## ravenbrand (Jan 19, 2003)

I was thinkin of the powers of ulmo myself its certainly a very plausable explanation


----------



## Tatem (Jan 23, 2003)

Well it does say "Elvish waters". And we all know how much the Nazgul dislike Elves..


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 2, 2003)

From the Silmarillion, "Of Beleriand and its Realms":




> Upon the cape west of Eglarest Finrod raised the tower of Barad Nimras to watch the western sea, though needlessly, as it proved; for at no time ever did Morgoth essay to build ships or to make war by sea. Water all his servants shunned, and to the sea none would willingly go nigh, save in dire need.


----------



## kohaku (Feb 3, 2003)

I never thought of it that way. Somewhere in UT it says that Tolkien never really explains why the nazgul fear water, so I guess it's up to the reader to interpret. I believe it also says that the witch king does not fear water, and the other nazgul are able to cross rivers in his presence. Something to that effect.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 3, 2003)

I haven't read Unfinished Tales, yet.

I just posted the quote because I read past it in the Silmarillion and I remembered this thread.

Personally, I'm not sure it


> explains why


 the Nazgul have trouble crossing water. It just says that Morgoth's servants shunned water.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 4, 2003)

I agree with the Ulmo-theory.. Although he withdrew from the waters of Middle-earth when Aman was disconnected from Arda, didn't he? Would the 'echo' of his presence still linger, even long after he has passed away?
But the quote I posted some time ago does explicitly state that Tolkien himself never did quite know why the Nazgûl (and apparently all evil servants of Morgoth) were afraid of water..


----------



## balrog (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuardianRanger _
> *I haven't read Unfinished Tales, yet.
> 
> *


* 

I just picked up a copy today...the Sil as well!*


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm still reading Turin's story....but the Sil is great! Much, much better than I ever expected.

Unfinished Tales is sitting on the bedside stand, next in line.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 13, 2003)

Well, we seem to have drifted away from the original topic, so what the hey:
After you've read the chapter "Of Túrin Turambar" in the Sil, read the "_Narn i Hîn Húrin_" in UT! It is excellent and gives lots more info on the fate of the Mormegil!


----------



## vinyachilion (Feb 18, 2003)

i think that the nazgul dont know how to swim, or that they are water intollerent.


----------

